# Should The Rockets Keep Yao Ming Or Tracy McGrady?



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba-blog/r...s-keep-yao-ming-or-tracy-mcgrady-ar46727.html

Why Houston should keep Yao:

*Size matters:* All things equal, teams typically prefer building around centers instead of wings. Yao and T-Mac both have baggage, so keeping a post makes more sense.

*High-low game:* Yao’s post skills can draw double-teams, allowing the Rockets to play high-low basketball. The Rockets could enjoy success if they surround Yao with shooters who make the initial entry pass and, when they get the ball back off double-teams, nail the open shot or wait to reset the ball back down-low.

*Fountain of youth:* Yao is one year younger than McGrady, but he has significantly less wear-and-tear on his body.

*Marketing machine:* Yao is a global icon. He sells jerseys and, most importantly, makes Houston an international brand instead of just another NBA team.


Why Houston should keep McGrady:

*Greatness is near*: Eventually, McGrady will fulfill his destiny and breakthrough in the playoffs like many of his talented peers. After all, he’s too great to keep losing in the first round, right?

*Already the franchise:* Houston’s players recognize McGrady, not Yao, as their leader. On offense, the Rockets often watch McGrady isolate against a defender or fire away from the outside instead of pounding the ball inside to Yao.

*Too talented to trade*: McGrady, when healthy, is a superstar. He can do it all: score, pass, rebound, and defend.


*Verdict*: Keep Yao, trade McGrady

*Why: *Teams have paid the price for trading or losing an elite center. Milwaukee never recovered from dealing Abdul-Jabbar to the Lakers; Orlando is still viewed as a Mickey Mouse franchise for failing to re-sign Shaquille O’Neal.

While teams have also been rewarded for staying patient with posts. Years ago, after several playoff failures, the Rockets were on the verge of trading Hakeem Olajuwon. Instead of making a rash decision, they surrounded their center with a plethora of outside gunners and won back-to-back NBA Titles. In San Antonio, the Spurs stuck with David Robinson and The Admiral eventually won two championships.

Yao can also win. Surround him with the right supporting cast-a modern day Kenny Smith, Sam Cassell, Robert Horry, and, hell with it, Vernon Maxwell-and the Rockets once again contend.

Nothing in McGrady’s game suggests he alone is capable of lifting the Rockets to such heights. To me, the talented wing would excel as a blending star on another team.

So I would rebuild around Yao and trade McGrady.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why not keep them both?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Why not keep them both?


Its just not working. But I am willing to give it another year.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

one more year sounds good, I just never thought this would be the type of articles I would be reading regarding Yao & Mac


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am okay with keeping both of them for now.

But I would love a PG


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

As much as I love Tracy McGrady, Yao has to stay. Bye T-Mac, but you can't work with Yao.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would keep Yao. McGrady is good, but it's too late to build around him. If we were to trade for him, we can still get a good offer.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

TRADE MCGRADY NOW! Mac needs to be traded for a leader and for someone who competes.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Rockets will never trade Yao, unless he asks for it. If they had to choose, obviously T-Mac would be the one leaving.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Alston (or MJ), Battier and T-Mac for Bibby, Artest, Kenny Thomas and a 2nd rounder?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/104572-i-am-pumped-about-t-mac.html

Memories.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know it's crazy but what about Mac/James for Marbury, Lee, and the knicks first round pick next year? (Trade Works on RealGM)

Should we be asking for more or less?

Isn't Marbury an expiring contract? This would give us enough cap space to sign two semi-star players in the offseason.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd say Yao is the one to keep. After all, he was and is not the accused. In fact, he seems to be more healthy than he has ever been before. T-Mac, on the other hand, might be the one is holding the team down... He might not have the fire in himself anymore. They did not mend together as extremely good as we anticipated when the trade first happened. This is the 4th season and still struggled to go past 1st round, that's something wrong. It doesn't help when T-Mac get injured every time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I know it's crazy but what about Mac/James for Marbury, Lee, and the knicks first round pick next year? (Trade Works on RealGM)
> 
> Should we be asking for more or less?
> 
> Isn't Marbury an expiring contract? This would give us enough cap space to sign two semi-star players in the offseason.


Marbury's contract will continue after '08-'09 season worth about $21M. Not exactly helping for next season, but both teams are over cap space for a least few years.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just keep them for now. I think the Rockets can still turn things around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I know it's crazy but what about Mac/James for Marbury, Lee, and the knicks first round pick next year? (Trade Works on RealGM)
> 
> Should we be asking for more or less?
> 
> Isn't Marbury an expiring contract? This would give us enough cap space to sign two semi-star players in the offseason.


He has another year left at $21,937,500. (Hoopshype)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn, I thought he was off the books after this year. At this point, if we could trade TMac for all expiring contracts after this season and 1st round picks I would.

This team just needs a few more quality pieces and we won't be able to aquire everything we would need during the offseason.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

trade yao, yao has more value. you can get better.

T-Mac has basically no value. He will get injured again soon. You can trade him to Brooklyn Bridge only.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> I know it's crazy but what about Mac/James for Marbury, Lee, and the knicks first round pick next year? (Trade Works on RealGM)
> 
> Should we be asking for more or less?
> 
> Isn't Marbury an expiring contract? This would give us enough cap space to sign two semi-star players in the offseason.


Marbury is an upgrade for us at PG (though, given his attitude, not a huge one), and his contract will expire at the time LeBron and Wade become free agents (I think). 
David Lee is a massive upgrade for us at PF. 
Their pick will probably be top-5. 

They desperately need a 3 and a superstar (it's not just bad chemistry that's killing them -- it also has a lot to do with having the worst starting SF in the league). 
They already have Zach Randolph at Lee's position. 
Isiah is known to be willing to mortgage his team's future for the chance of immediate improvements in order to keep his job. 

What would stop them from doing it? Lee is the most popular player in New York. And, with their draft pick, he'll be the only blue-chipper they have. Though Robinson-Crawford-McGrady-Randolph-Curry is a pretty solid lineup, it's not going to win a title.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Thinking about this again, wouldn't the Knicks be a force if they did this then signed Artest in the offseason? They could play Crawford at PG, where he actually looks comfortable and shares the ball.

Crawford/McGrady/Artest/Randolph/Curry 

Frightening firepower. And Artest and McGrady bring some much needed defense. Plus, T-Mac is the clear-cut superstar they need to take control and give them direction.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As cornholio said, Marbury still has one more year left. Houston needs expiring contracts coming off the books this year.

Rockets fans must come to the realization that the Yao/Tracy experiment is coming to an end. We still have some pieces so we could be a contender next year with the right pieces.

Deke/Snyder/Bonzi are coming off the books. That is about 6 million. Here is a trade that would set us up to snag Arenas and possibly another solid player that will fit Adelman's system.

Houston Trades:
TMac/MJames/Francis

Miami Trades:
JWill/Davis/Mourning/Smush/Wright

Miami gets a three in TMac to go with Wade and now has three stars. Houston gets three expiring contracts in JWill, Davis, Mourning. Smush will expire after next year but would probably be traded. Wright factors into Adeleman's rotation at some point. He is 6'8, young, and can score. This would set Houston up for free agency with over 30 million to spend.

Question is, would Miami do it?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> As cornholio said, Marbury still has one more year left. Houston needs expiring contracts coming off the books this year.
> 
> Rockets fans must come to the realization that the Yao/Tracy experiment is coming to an end. We still have some pieces so we could be a contender next year with the right pieces.
> 
> ...


I doubt it though. I think the Heat knows this is their lottery year, and they have a really good chance landing #1 draft pick. They also have that 30 million dollars to spend as you mentioned, there is no way they are going to pass that up. 

I do see them drafting Rose or Beasley and sign Antawn Jamison or Gilbert Arenas this offseason.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> This would set Houston up for free agency with over 30 million to spend.


This trade would leave us 15 millions under the cap, not 30.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Why not keep them both?


Because we won't win with tmac.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> This trade would leave us 15 millions under the cap, not 30.


I never keep up with the contract/cap stuff. TMac is $16.9 mil this year, James is $5.4 mil so if we traded for JWil, RDavis, Mourning all expiring we do not see that $22 mil?

Dumb it down for me so I understand what we will have to work with this offseason. Thnks!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I never keep up with the contract/cap stuff. TMac is $16.9 mil this year, James is $5.4 mil so if we traded for JWil, RDavis, Mourning all expiring we do not see that $22 mil?
> 
> Dumb it down for me so I understand what we will have to work with this offseason. Thnks!


Simply put, the rockets are over the cap. If we are 15 million over the cap and have 30 million come off the books over the summer, then we will be 15 million under the cap.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks PO!


----------

